# Is dry cat food ok for them to eat?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Not that I do not have pigeon food as well....but my female just loves dry cat food. My own cats just eat wet food mostly (better for them) but I feed ferals as well and can't afford wet food for everyone. I will not be stopping feeding them b/c they rely on me now and have never bothered the birds. The pigeon that likes the cat food eats bird food as well but she does really like the cat food.....will it hurt her long term?


"Our Healthy Naturals Chicken Formula Adult Cat Food features 100% complete and balanced nutrition through natural protein, vegetables, grains and fruits. Healthy Naturals contains only wholesome natural chicken with no added fillers, artificial colors, flavors or preservatives. Vitamin E and antioxidants, including those from tomatoes, spinach and peas, help to promote a strong, healthy immune system. In addition, natural fiber from apples and beets help promote a healthy digestive system."

Ingredients: (it is medium quality food)

Chicken, chicken-by-product meal, corn meal, brewers rice, ground whole grain barley, chicken meal, dried beet pulp, dried egg product, natural chicken flavor, sodium bisulfate, potassium chloride, fish oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), dl-methionine, dried apple pomace, dried carrots, brewers dried yeast, dried peas, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A acetate, niacin, ascorbic acid, calcium pantothenate, biotin, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), inositol, folic acid), calcium carbonate, chloine chloride, dried spinach, dried tomato, minerals (zinc oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, cobalt carbonate), rosemary extract.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Doesnt sound bad for the bird at all IMO
theres a person on this forum that mixes in fish food pellets in thier pigeon feed.
all those vitamins and minerals in the cat food is proably why the pigeon is eating it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My chickens used to eat more cat food than my cats did  I think normally cat and dog food is usually pretty high in protein, so I guess the only thing that would hurt them is that they may get fat if that's all they ate with no exercise. But that's not a problem for ferals. Sounds like it's got a lot of good stuff in it for the bird.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok guys thats great, thanks!!!! She knows to stay away from the cats but when they are gone she sits in their bowl and eats about 10 pieces or so at a time, she seems to really enjoy it. The cats are really afraid of me so they pretty much only come during the night. And the pigeon does eat regular pigeon mix every day as well though and she is a flyer so she gets plenty of exercise 

Mary did you mean feral cats or feral birds?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

she meant feral birds


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

unfortunately I have never seen one of those around here, i'd love to. I have seen them around the corner but they have yet to discover my birds. I only have 4 tho. But yeah she flies like a feral. Well, they actually don't fly a ton high in the sky, but they do for about 20 minutes or so a day. After that they hang around my patio from perch to perch.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think it would hurt a pigeon at all to eat dry food. We try to keep dry cat/dog food in the trunk of the car and toss it out in shopping mall parking lots when we see gulls. They love the stuff.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is fine too, I have heard of folks giving it with the seed diet to up the protein for breeding and feeding babies....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

BUT... if you do notice the pigeon meowing cut back on the cat food


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

StoN3d said:


> BUT... if you do notice the pigeon meowing cut back on the cat food


LOL hehehe.  When Buddy and Bern were inside, Buddy especially would run around and snatch up all the cat food she could find. I tried giving the outdoor pijies a handful as a treat but was met mostly with "meh, don't want it" expressions.


----------

